# Curry Chad VS White HTN mog Battle



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Only candids/ unfrauded pics used. No model or movie shots .

















Motion for HR : 


NO motion for other guy 

Vote


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

Curry chads don’t exist


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Curry chads don’t exist


Nah


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 18, 2021)

curry chad is oxymoron


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Curry chads don’t exist


Curries have more smv than blacks


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Curries have more smv than blacks


Whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night





Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity



Seethe boyo


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 18, 2021)

Curry is 5 PSL max


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity
> 
> 
> 
> Seethe boyo


A girl would choose a white/mullato/black htn over a “chad” curry


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Curry is 5 PSL max


Looks like upgrade Bradley cooper to me


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> A girl would choose a white/mullato/black htn over a “chad” curry


That guy is a chadlite imo and mogged your Tyrone boyo, seethe more , numbers don't lie


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Looks like upgrade Bradley cooper to me
> 
> View attachment 1096936
> View attachment 1096938
> View attachment 1096941


Midface too long and lacks harmony IMO


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> That guy is a chadlite imo and mogged your Tyrone boyo, seethe more , numbers don't lie
> View attachment 1096942


Controlled experiments mean shit


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity
> 
> 
> 
> Seethe boyo


so only lightskin north indians who could pass as greek and the black guy is darkskin. lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black> darkskin curry


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Midface too long and lacks harmony IMO


Midfacr Is long, I agree


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> so only lightskin north indians who could pass as greek and the black guy is darkskin. lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black> darkskin curry


I mean.. if they used someone like John Abraham instead of that chadlite .. mog would be more brutal .


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Curries have more smv than blacks


socially blacks have better image
Indians and S Asians in general are seen poorly in media, reflected in culture and stereotypes- hence subconsciously less SMV


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I mean.. if they used someone like John Abraham instead of that chadlite .. mog would be more brutal .
> View attachment 1096949


As I said 

Lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black > darkskin curry


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Controlled experiments mean shit


Funny how the dark curry did worse than tyrone but he doesn’t acknowledge that


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 18, 2021)

Where is the white htn?


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> As I said
> 
> Lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black > darkskin curry


By lightskin do you mean mulatto cos then I agree maybe


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I mean.. if they used someone like John Abraham instead of that chadlite .. mog would be more brutal .
> View attachment 1096949


Looked him up few months ago and found out he’s a Syrian and Persian living in India

So yeaaa ... he’s not an Indian








John Abraham - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Funny how the dark curry did worse than tyrone but he doesn’t acknowledge that
> 
> View attachment 1096951
> 
> View attachment 1096952


You mirin dude , Omar borkan mogged tf out of the black guy, almost 2x the match rate


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> As I said
> 
> Lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black > darkskin curry


White>lightskin black>blacks>everyone else>curries/asians


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Funny how the dark curry did worse than tyrone but he doesn’t acknowledge that
> 
> View attachment 1096951
> 
> View attachment 1096952


Dravidian dark pheno is death tbh. North Indian curries that can fraud chaddam will have more success.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> You mirin dude , Omar borkan mogged tf out of the black guy, almost 2x the match rate


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> By lightskin do you mean mulatto cos then I agree maybe


Not necessarily but lighter skin than average, I would even consider keith powers light skin


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Dravidian dark pheno is death tbh. North Indian curries that can fraud chaddam will have more success.


Those light skin guys like Abraham are not even Indian and regular light North Indians still have curry features like bug under eyes


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Those light skin guys like Abraham are not even Indian and regular light North Indians still have curry features like bug under eyes


Doesn't matter

Arabs mog tf out of blacks too

Chaddams have more smv than white men these days


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Those light skin guys like Abraham are not even Indian and regular light North Indians still have curry features like bug under eyes


Depends where they come from, what caste they are. The under eye support is horrible from what I've observed. 

Abraham has Indian genes in him still though, Iranid as well and Syrian but that's very common up north.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> View attachment 1096967


bruh reminder this





got more matches than this





In the experiment you linked


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Doesn't matter
> 
> Arabs mog tf out of blacks too
> 
> Chaddams have more smv than white men these days


It’s very rare for Arabs to be good looking but still many women reject them bcz religion failo 

Obviously you got matches with chaddam with a name like Luigi , but try with a name like Ahmed


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> bruh reminder this
> View attachment 1096977
> 
> 
> ...


Yh dark curries are failoed I agree, he looks good to me though


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Depends where they come from, what caste they are. The under eye support is horrible from what I've observed.
> 
> Abraham has Indian genes in him still though, Iranid as well and Syrian but that's very common up north.


Most light Indians here are sikhs and Pakistanis and they don’t do good with girls, they have curry features 

Abrahams wiki says he’s Iranian and Syrian, idk if he’s part Indian tho


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> It’s very rare for Arabs to be good looking but still many women reject them bcz religion failo
> 
> Obviously you got matches with chaddam with a name like Luigi , but try with a name like Ahmed


A proper westernized liberal chaddam is pretty solid. I agree with religion failo tho, Islam is taboo to women


----------



## Pretty (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> View attachment 1096967


No pics no care


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> It’s very rare for Arabs to be good looking but still many women reject them bcz religion failo
> 
> Obviously you got matches with chaddam with a name like Luigi , but try with a name like Ahmed


I am Muslim and have a Muslim name and not even a chad and shit doesn't affect me son


----------



## Pretty (Apr 18, 2021)

Whites = Arabs = North Africans(who look arab or whitewashed) Basically anyone Caucasian apart from Curries > Negroids > Curries > Monogloids


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> A proper westernized liberal chaddam is pretty solid. I agree with religion failo tho, Islam is taboo to women


Exotic looking Arabs have insane smv here, girls are tired of white men and desire Muslims these days


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I am Muslim and have a Muslim name and not even a chad and shit doesn't affect me son


Where do you live ? Girls in North America don’t like guys with foreign names 

I knew a dark haired Ukrainian chadlite who got way more matches with western name bcz girls thought he’s a white/light Muslim when using his real name (his names not even Muslim)


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most light Indians here are sikhs and Pakistanis and they don’t do good with girls, they have curry features
> 
> Abrahams wiki says he’s Iranian and Syrian, idk if he’s part Indian tho


India is way too varied, Kashmir and sindh for example has tons of very good exotic features, himachal as well. The immigrants are usually the subhumans that move to NA to slave away coding jfl. 

Abraham has all 3, his mom has gujarati genes.


----------



## Pretty (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Exotic looking Arabs have insane smv here, girls are tired of white men and desire Muslims these days



JFL 

*MOST DELUSIONAL CURRY ON THE SITE RN*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> girls are tired of white men and desire Muslims these days


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Where do you live ? Girls in North America don’t like guys with foreign names
> 
> I knew a dark haired Ukrainian chadlite who got way more matches with western name bcz girls thought he’s a white/light Muslim when using his real name (his names not even Muslim)


Uk

@africancel can vouch for me 
he has seen my Bumble messages after 1 day only with 4 crap aspie selfies in my bedroom and outside my house


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Where do you live ? Girls in North America don’t like guys with foreign names
> 
> I knew a dark haired Ukrainian chadlite who got way more matches with western name bcz girls thought he’s a white/light Muslim when using his real name (his names not even Muslim)


Namepill is brutal for ethnics. But there's some Chad names like Aryan and Vikram for example. But most curries have shit like Ramesh or Suresh


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> India is way too varied, Kashmir and sindh for example has tons of very good exotic features, himachal as well. The immigrants are usually the subhumans that move to NA to slave away coding jfl.
> 
> Abraham has all 3, his mom has gujarati genes.


Yea it says his mom is Iranian and gutrati ... but still mostly middle eastern 

idk I’ve seen pakis/Indians who are tall and robust, not like they’re all nerds but still struggle with dating


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Namepill is brutal for ethnics. But there's some Chad names like Aryan and Vikram for example. But most curries have shit like Ramesh or Suresh


It's not 

I'm fact white men should larp as Arabic and try Muslim names for an exotic boost


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea it says his mom is Iranian and gutrati ... but still mostly middle eastern
> 
> idk I’ve seen pakis/Indians who are tall and robust, not like they’re all nerds but still struggle with dating


It's less about tall and robust, it's fitting the stereotype. The accent is a big destroyer for immigrants it's the biggest failo imaginable you can be Kashmir South European frauded but if you have that accent it's death, same with their fashion sense, I've noticed all curries wear polo Club shirts jfl, never use dehodorant etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Exotic looking Arabs have insane smv here, girls are tired of white men and desire Muslims these days



This nigga jfl you're picking arabs with the whitest colouring possible who easily pass as med or something close to that, their pheno is so far aff normal arab pheno it's not even funny it's like me saying blacks have insane SMV and using these pics as examples


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> It's not
> 
> I'm fact white men should larp as Arabic and try Muslim names for an exotic boost


North America is very multicultural so Muslims aren’t seen as exotic 
You go outside and see them everywhere, you go to stores and it says Ramadan everywhere 

being white is actually exotic halo in big cities here


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> This nigga jfl you're picking arabs with the whitest colouring possible who easily pass as med or something close to that, their pheno is so far aff normal arab pheno it's not even funny it's like me saying blacks have insane SMV and using these pics as examples
> View attachment 1096997
> View attachment 1096998


They are half white dude


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It's less about tall and robust, it's fitting the stereotype. The accent is a big destroyer for immigrants it's the biggest failo imaginable you can be Kashmir South European frauded but if you have that accent it's death, same with their fashion sense, I've noticed all curries wear polo Club shirts jfl, never use dehodorant etc.


Na I’m talking about westernized curries esp pakis, they still struggle here. Even most westernized curry girls prefer white boys 

immigrants are just invisible


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> North America is very multicultural so Muslims aren’t seen as exotic
> You go outside and see them everywhere, you go to stores and it says Ramadan everywhere
> 
> being white is actually exotic halo in big cities here


No saying you're Persian to women gets them wet especially if you have the looks 

I have an easy time with Shitskin, white and black girls here these days


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> They are half white dude


so this arabid pheno





while the guys you are posting look like this


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Na I’m talking about westernized curries esp pakis, they still struggle here. Even most westernized curry girls prefer white boys
> 
> immigrants are just invisible


They have the other pheno that's why 

Arabs have the Zayn pheno, the other pakis have the boxer guys pheno


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> so this arabid pheno
> View attachment 1097000
> 
> 
> ...


He is wearing contact lenses I think and dyed his hair, he's a normie sandcel but he's treated as a chad in USA


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> They have the other pheno that's why
> 
> Arabs have the Zayn pheno, the other pakis have the boxer guys pheno
> View attachment 1097005


Few look like zayn , most have Arabic pheno. I can someone is middle eastern even if very light bcz of their pheno and long midface


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> They have the other pheno that's why
> 
> Arabs have the Zayn pheno, the other pakis have the boxer guys pheno
> View attachment 1097005


says meeks and whittaker are half white so don't count uses half white zayn as an example jfl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> so this arabid pheno
> View attachment 1097000
> 
> 
> ...


2 phenos is the proto Iranid which is a literal Chad pheno and that Iranid pheno is the incel one

most chaddams fall into this and even most northern chadpreets fraud as this


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Few look like zayn , most have Arabic pheno. I can someone is middle eastern even if very light bcz of their pheno and long midface


Zayn looks typical lightskin Persian pheno



africancel said:


> says meeks and whittaker are half white so don't count uses half white zayn as an example jfl








Just an example dude. The pheno that is failoed are the pakis that get mistaken for Indian like left. Girls ESPECIALLY SHITSKIN girls love the right pheno here trust me


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> says meeks and whittaker are half white so don't count uses half white zayn as an example jfl


Zayn had such a good recomb, got the Chad tier paki hair from dad and the light features from his mom.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 2 phenos is the proto Iranid which is a literal Chad pheno and that Iranid pheno is the incel one
> View attachment 1097007
> most chaddams fall into this and even most northern chadpreets fraud as this


I mean that's a very small subset of people, I didn't say chaddams don't exist but to act like that proto iranid pheno is a common arab pheno is a lie. Most arabs fall under arabid pheno I posted above


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> I mean that's a very small subset of people, I didn't say chaddams don't exist but to act like that proto iranid pheno is a common arab pheno is a lie. Most arabs fall under arabid pheno I posted above


Ye incel pheno, most average Arabs are in that incel pheno with narrow jaws


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Zayn looks typical lightskin Persian pheno
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097010
> ...


Persians/middle easterns don’t have an exotic halo in North America, there are too many of you.

White = exotic in Toronto or nyc


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> , there are too many of you.


Not in UK


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Not in UK


not many Middle Easterners in the UK, lot of S Asians tho (200,000+ Tamils in UK)


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> not many Middle Easterners in the UK, lot of S Asians tho (200,000+ Tamils in UK)


Indeed 

Even most middle Easterners have the dark pheno 

Ethnic and black girls especially love this right pheno , even white girls but ethnics especially


----------



## Preston (Apr 18, 2021)

Roshan is literally a gigachad.Mogs most white mms in tinder experiments but let the coping continue.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

It's always so cringe when people come on here and say a certain ethnic group are moggers on average and proceed to post the whitest looking members of the group who would more likely be idenified as southern European than actually members of that group.

I you want to show how arabs are moggers post arabs with the typical arabid pheno most arabs have.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> It's always so cringe when people come on here and say a certain ethnic group are moggers on average and proceed to post the whitest looking members of the group who would more likely be idenified as southern European than actually members of that group.
> 
> I you want to show how arabs are moggers post arabs with the typical arabid pheno most arabs have.


I was messing bro chill


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> It's always so cringe when people come on here and say a certain ethnic group are moggers on average and proceed to post the whitest looking members of the group who would more likely be idenified as southern European than actually members of that group.
> 
> I you want to show how arabs are moggers post arabs with the typical arabid pheno most arabs have.


typical arab pheno isn’t a thing lmao. even within the levantine there’s a big variation of how people look, IE some lebanese look white and some look ethnic as fuck despite being one of the whitest arab countries

but yeah he’s coping.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Exotic looking Arabs have insane smv here, girls are tired of white men and desire Muslims these days



Lmao what a cope with little truth behind it

Girls like chaddams on the lighter side, and being a muslim is kind of a falio not even gonna lie. I’m not practicing but I told my ex ltr (she was white) and it definitely created a cultural distancing, despite her being accepting of it jfl @ u

and I’m a white passing mutt. cant imagine how bad its for a typical abdul


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> typical arab pheno isn’t a thing lmao. even within the levantine there’s a big variation of how people look, IE some lebanese look white and some look ethnic as fuck despite being one of the whitest arab countries
> 
> but yeah he’s coping.


I'm not saying that all arabs look exactly the same and have a similar colouring, actually most races have variatons, there's a typical arab phenotype which is a composite of all people of arab origin and it looks like this.






Arabid



Arabid is a subset of orentalid which looks like this






Orientalid


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Lmao what a cope with little truth behind it
> 
> Girls like chaddams on the lighter side, and being a muslim is kind of a falio not even gonna lie. I’m not practicing but I told my ex ltr (she was white) and it definitely created a cultural distancing, despite her being accepting of it jfl @ u
> 
> and I’m a white passing mutt. cant imagine how bad its for a typical abdul


Keep seething


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> I'm not saying that all arabs look exactly the same and have a similar colouring, actually most races have variatons, there's a typical arab phenotype which is a composite of all people of arab origin and it looks like this.
> View attachment 1097067
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but I don’t really take these phenotype averages that seriously

I look nothing like the typical anatolid, which is supposedly the average phenotype.

Can someone classify me jfl?

I think I’m east caucasian with hint of west turanid


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Keep seething



I’m not seething at shit. Good for you if you’re an ethnic that slays jfl


----------



## Looksmaxed GigaChad (Apr 18, 2021)

white passing curry doesnt count as curry


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Only candids/ unfrauded pics used. No model or movie shots .
> 
> View attachment 1096874
> View attachment 1096875
> ...



not even a comparison bro


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most light Indians here are sikhs and Pakistanis and they don’t do good with girls, they have curry features
> 
> Abrahams wiki says he’s Iranian and Syrian, idk if he’s part Indian tho


his dad's a malayali syrian christian from Kerala bro not syrian jfl. it's just a community of christians 

@SPFromNY914 might be able to explain better.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2021)

Looksmaxed GigaChad said:


> white passing curry doesnt count as curry


its not a white passing brown guy jfl. its just a good looking brown guy. fucking white worshippers


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> so only lightskin north indians who could pass as greek and the black guy is darkskin. lightskin black > lightskin curry > darkskin black> darkskin curry


you might be in the US and ahmed might be in the UK. Also wtf no personal bias to any skin colour, but why do you think only north indians have lightskin? i thought you were one of the less ignorant users. 

btw where are you in? @AhmedBakr


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> you might be in the US and ahmed might be in the UK. Also wtf no personal bias to any skin colour, but why do you think only north indians have lightskin? i thought you were one of the less ignorant users.
> 
> btw where are you in? @AhmedBakr


I'm from UK bro


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> This nigga jfl you're picking arabs with the whitest colouring possible who easily pass as med or something close to that, their pheno is so far aff normal arab pheno it's not even funny it's like me saying blacks have insane SMV and using these pics as examples
> View attachment 1096997
> View attachment 1096998


you tried for 1 day


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> you might be in the US and ahmed might be in the UK. Also wtf no personal bias to any skin colour, but why do you think only north indians have lightskin? i thought you were one of the less ignorant users.
> 
> btw where are you in? @AhmedBakr


I was referencing the guy used in the tinder experiment he posted I think he's north Indian but idk.

I don't think only north Indians have light skin but I was under the impression it was predominantly found there and darker skin was more common in the south.

I might be wrong honestly I'm not that knowledgeable on Indian demographics.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 18, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you tried for 1 day


I tried using Twitter, it was boring af, tried insta, tried YouTube jfl I'm an addict I'll just rot here till I die.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 18, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> his dad's a malayali syrian christian from Kerala bro not syrian jfl. it's just a community of christians
> 
> @SPFromNY914 might be able to explain better.


He's Mallu Christian. Mallus(People from Kerala) that are Christians and Muslims have higher Aryan admixture as well as Arab mixture since years of history of spice trading on the malabar coast. Myself, my family is full Syrian South Indian Christian and we're very mixed.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 18, 2021)

africancel said:


> I tried using Twitter, it was boring af, tried insta, tried YouTube jfl I'm an addict I'll just rot here till I die.


This forum consumes your life, autism peaks as well irl analyzing faces jfl


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 28, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Namepill is brutal for ethnics. But there's some Chad names like Aryan and Vikram for example. But most curries have shit like Ramesh or Suresh


Sachin is a Chad name too


----------

